# Julie Harris - Requiem



## MPowers (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm surprised that no one has yet posted that Julie Harris passed away on Aug 24 at age 87. On August 28, 2013, Broadway theaters dimmed their lights for one minute in honor of Julie Harris.

Although this forum is primarily intended for those behind the scenes, she was a grand person as well as an incredibly talented performer. She was one of those who make our work so immensely rewarding. 

Among other roles, her first of 5 best actress Tonys was the original Sally Bowles in "I Am A Camera" later of course to become "Cabaret". If you don't know about her, this WiKi article just barely touches on her accomplishments. 
Julie Harris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

<http: en.wikipedia.org="" wiki="" julie_harris<http:="" julie_harris=""> Alec Baldwin said a fitting good by in the Huff-Post
</http:><http: www.huffingtonpost.com="" alec-baldwin="" julie-harris-farewell_b_3843615.html<http:="" en.wikipedia.org="" wiki="" julie_harris=""> <http: www.huffingtonpost.com="" alec-baldwin="" julie-harris-farewell_b_3843615.html=""></http:></http:>A Public Farewell to Julie Harris | Alec Baldwin


----------



## bridget_elex (Oct 21, 2013)

I know I'm a bit late on responding to this (just joined CB), but just wanted to say thank you for posting about Ms Harris. Her contributions to stage and film alike should be in the history books so she is not forgotten. I had the great pleasure of working at the theater named in her honor, which she was a dedicated patron of - she was not only amazingly talented but also simply a wonderful human being. She will be missed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

